# Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse



## icecrusher777 (14. Mai 2018)

*Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem hin und her habe ich mir ein neues System gekauft mit einem BeQuiet Silent Base 600 und einem Asus ROG Strix X470-F.

Nachdem ich endlich meine Lieferung erhalten habe stelle ich nun bei der Montage fest, dass die IO-Blende vom Mainboard zu fett ist und egal wie ich das Ding reinfummel passen nie alle Schraubenlöcher zueinander...

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem oder bin ich zu doof?
Habe auch schon den Zentriernippel gegen einen normalen Abstandhalter mit Gewinde getauscht, ohne das es was gebracht hat.

Bevor ich vor Wut an dem Gehäuse anfange rumzufräsen wollte ich jetzt hier erst mal nachfragen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*



icecrusher777 schrieb:


> ... oder bin ich zu doof?


Freundlicher geht es leider nicht... Ja, bist du.

Du hast ein ATX Gehäuse und ein ATX Board, das muss passen. Eventuell Bilder einstellen, die dein Problem zeigen.


----------



## icecrusher777 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Die Blende sitzt ordentlich, aber wie man sehen kann ist die Bohrung zum Gewinde genau so weit versetzt das die Schraube eben nicht greift...
Soviel zum Thema ATX Gehäuse und das muss passen


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Du musst die IO Blende gegen die Tauschen die beim Mainboard bei liegt. Die muss passen. Wenn nicht dann hast du wahrscheinlich diese Alunippel verbogen, die kannst du wieder hinbiegen.
Und du kannst diese IO Blende auch ganz weglassen, die hat keine elementare Funktion.


----------



## icecrusher777 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Die Blende ist bei dem Mainboard fest drauf. Ich habe auch gar keine andere die ich verwenden könnte.
Ich bezweifel auch das die so einfach abgeht


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Oh jetzt versteh ich was du meinst. Da kann es sogar sein dass das wirklich net deine Unfähigkeit ist, sondern das es von den Dimensionen net passt. Liegt aber net an ATX Standarts sondern an Asus sperrigen Plastikblenden.

Entweder irgendwie hinfummeln (kann ich net beurteilen ob das geht) oder flex/schleif das rausstehende Teil im Gehäuse weg. Die Spähne aber wieder gut wegsaugen.
Oder du schickst das Board zurück und holst dir ein andres.


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

In der Regel muss man das Board immer in Richtung der I/O Blende schieben. Damit ein ordentlicher Massekontakt hergestellt wird. Früher waren an der Blende entsprechende Federn dran, um das Sicherzustellen.

Nur Mut, drück das Board leicht Richtung Rückseite rein.


----------



## icecrusher777 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Meine Befürchtung ist halt das ich mit den anderen X470 das gleiche Problem haben werde, da die alle eine feste Blende verbaut haben.

Und ob ein anderes Gehäuse besser passt oder ob ich besser meinem mit Dremel/Flex zu Leibe rücke, weiß ich nicht.
Zumal ich das olle Teil jetzt auch neu gekauft habe...


----------



## icecrusher777 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Zwischenstand:
Mit viel Hass und Gepopel ist das Ding jetzt drin. Allerdings musste ich dafür den mittleren Zentrierpin rauslassen, sonst hätte ich gar keine Chance gehabt...

Ist das sonderlich dramatisch?


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Der zentriernippel ist nur, wie der Name schon sagt, zum zentrieren da, er hat keine weitere Funktion hat auch nicht jedes Gehäuse

Manchmal darf man(n) eben nicht so zaghaft sein


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Manchmal hilft es eben doch ein Rüpel zu sein Viel Spaß mit dem Knecht...

Gruß


----------



## HGHarti (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

ICh hatte auch schon einige Asus Boards und da ist es echt immer etwas fummelig im vergleich zb Gigabyte oder MSI. Am besten mit 2 Mann montieren,einer drückt das Board Richtung Blende und einer macht 2 Schrauben rein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mainboard passt nicht in Gehäuse*

Diese Lösung ist perfekt....
Sonderschraube fur versetzte Locher - Etel-Tuning


----------

